# Picking up ZHP today



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm off to pick up my Imola ZHP at 6. I'll post pics and impressions soon, I'm very excited...

adc


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

And from what I understand, you folks are finally getting some decent weather for enjoying the new car.

Congrats and get those pictures posted. Then we can compare your car with mbr129's twin.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*ZHP First impressions*

Well, here it goes, after only 40 miles or so (out of which 30 on twisty empty back roads).

The comparisons are against my previous 98 M3 Coupe with minor mods.

1. Interior is much more comfortable in all respects. The cloth/alcantara seats are way better and grippier than the Vaders I had in the M3.

2. Suspension is a little softer than the M3 in all respects. A little more brake dive, a little more roll, much better bump absorbtion and more settled over rough terrain. Excellent grip and balance in tight corners. Just like the M3, gives excellent feedback once it's settled into a fast corner.

3. Steering very precise and with little effort. Less communicative than the M3 but with similar precision. Great steering wheel, grippy and with the right "consistency".

4. Braking very good, similar to the M3. A little touchy right now, but I expect it to get a little better with time.

5. Throttle response very good. Maybe a little of compared to the mechanical link in the M3, but we're splitting hairs. No complaints here. Cannot say about acceleration except that it has very good part throttle response.

6. Lousy clutch. It's so light and there's absolutely no feedback through it. In the M3 you could tell when the clutch engaged, not so here.

7. Very quiet engine, despite "sport" muffler. Without a doubt, I will add an intake and exhaust in the future, because the current setup is very hard to modulate because of lack of aural feedback.

8. Stiff and solid structure, more so than the M3. Impressive.

9. Great shifter, at least compared to the M3. The best I have felt in any BMW.

10. Lousy sound system. The HK in the M3 was miles better. I think the main problem here is with muddy bass which spoils the overall sound. I'll probably experiment with different speakers in the rear deck.

11. Great look. Discreet aero package, great color (love the Imola) and with a low, aggressive stance. On par with the M3 for sure, at least after I paint those darn moldings.

Overall, the controls have a light and sometimes artificial feel, very much like a video game. I'm sure I will get used to it, but right now I'm a little dissapointed. The car is no doubt very capable and it may be close to the E36 M3/4 in capabilities, but it doesn't talk to you the way the M3 does.

Of course, it will be a much better car for the baby when it arrives, which is the main reason for buying it. Bigger interior and a more compliant suspension are what I was looking for. It's just that I was expecting the main controls to offer a little more feedback - I didn't really care about outright speed or cornering ability.

I'll have another report soon, after driving the M3 and ZHP back to back. And I will definitely take this one to the track as soon as the break-in is done.

And to those of you who come from other less "extreme" cars, this one will be a delight. You will not be dissapointed.

If you have specific questions please let me know and I'll do my best to answer. I'll post pics soon.

adc
03 330 ZHP

PS: Hey mbr129, did you pick up your car yet in the US? If not, shoot me an email and I'll pick you up from the airport and take you to your dealer.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: ZHP First impressions*



adc said:


> *
> 
> PS: Hey mbr129, did you pick up your car yet in the US? If not, shoot me an email and I'll pick you up from the airport and take you to your dealer. *


I haven't picked it up yet. It arrives in NY this saturday, so I am hoping to get it in two weeks or so. I will email you.:thumbup:

EDIT: Your settings don't allow me to email you, so I sent you a private message.

And of course... CONGRATS on the car! We officially have two Imola ZHP's in the 'fest!:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Congrats on your new car! I love the Imola red also. Thanks for the honest review and comparison. Lucky you, you currently have both cars to drive. (Or are you getting rid of the 98M3?)


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*Congrats! You are so lucky.*

Enjoy that beast. =)

There will be another Imola in about 2 months. 8-]


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Cal said:


> *Lucky you, you currently have both cars to drive. (Or are you getting rid of the 98M3?) *


Actually, not so lucky . A very good friend bought my M3 as soon as he found out I wanted a new car. Now he's the lucky one, but at least I get to drive it now and then...

We'll set up a comparison test maybe sometimes this weekend.

Enjoy the M3/4, it is a very special car indeed. I very much doubt BMW will ever make the likes of these again.

adc
03 330 ZHP
98 A4


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow, thanks for the compliments!  I'm sure you'll enjoy your 330i ZHP as much as you did the e36 M3. The ZHP in itself is a very special car which addresses some of the regular e46 performance shortcomings (throttle response, body roll, etc), and at the same time, improves on some of the e36 M3 shortcomings as a modern car (space, rigidity, etc).

It's too bad BMW didn't upgrade the clutch of the ZHP. I also thought my 2000 323i had a very soft clutch with little feel, and based on your description, it seems they didn't upgrade it. Other than that, the ZHP is the e46 sedan to have. I personally wouldn't mind one. 

Look forward to your future reviews of it. :thumbup:


adc said:


> *Actually, not so lucky . A very good friend bought my M3 as soon as he found out I wanted a new car. Now he's the lucky one, but at least I get to drive it now and then...
> 
> We'll set up a comparison test maybe sometimes this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

Congrats, I also just picked up my ZHP.

A few observations:

I have about 630 miles on the car now, and the suspension has stiffed a bit (maybe it's just me, but I think it needed a little time to settle).

I read that the ZHP comes with a lighter flywheel, and personally, I like the clutch. Maybe it's because my other car is a '02 330xi, with a really stiff, tight clutch that is rather difficult to get going smooth (maybe cuz it's dragging 4 wheels). The clutch release is perfect for me (maybe I just suck @ driving a stick?), but since I'm still breaking it in, I really have not tried hard accels to really know. But everything was a little odd at first, maybe u'll feel better once it's broken in?

On the exaust, everyone that I've talked to loved the exaust note on the ZHP. Appearntly it's really noticable (not too loud, but loud enough). I always say that I had no idea since I'm in the car, but lately I've been driving w/ the windows down and I've started to see what they mean. I did notice that the cabin is very quiet, u don't hear much of the exaust (aural feedback?) when all the windows are closed. Tho I've never owned a M3 so maybe u're coming from a different angle and I'm wrong. :dunno:

Anyhow, congrats!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

otacon said:


> *I read that the ZHP comes with a lighter flywheel, and personally, I like the clutch. Maybe it's because my other car is a '02 330xi, with a really stiff, tight clutch that is rather difficult to get going smooth (maybe cuz it's dragging 4 wheels). The clutch release is perfect for me (maybe I just suck @ driving a stick?), but since I'm still breaking it in, I really have not tried hard accels to really know. But everything was a little odd at first, maybe u'll feel better once it's broken in?*


The xi feels "stiff" because of the CDV. The one big negative of removing/drilling the CDV is that you will have a lighter clutch pedal. IMHO, the marginally improved feel offsets that.

I wonder if it would be possible to put a stronger return spring in? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The clutch did take a while for me to get used to. But I count some of that to the fact that I had not driven manual on a regular basis in ~ 4 years. The lack of "hey I am engage now" point is still present but my muscle memory has now taken over.

The HK in the sedan is a ton better then the POS in my wagon. It does lack the oomph in certain frequency ranges, but I enjoy the sound of the exhaust and egine enough to turn it down during those songs


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> *The clutch did take a while for me to get used to. But I count some of that to the fact that I had not driven manual on a regular basis in ~ 4 years. The lack of "hey I am engage now" point is still present but my muscle memory has now taken over.
> 
> The HK in the sedan is a ton better then the POS in my wagon. It does lack the oomph in certain frequency ranges, but I enjoy the sound of the exhaust and egine enough to turn it down during those songs  *


Maybe the type of shoes matters too? I mean, it's not as appearnt as the xi, but I can still feel the sweet spot in the ZHP.

But the muscle memory usually knows where it is anyhow so I don't sweat it.

Nick325xi: What's a CDV?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Pic 1*



___lk___ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ok, pics.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4.


----------



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

Interesting thing I notice about Imola is how different it looks depending on the quality of the light. In really bright sunlight, like here, it looks almost Electric Red. Mine looks best at dusk... very deep, rich color... and you notice that the official BMW pics are always taken under dark lighting.

Also, maybe the best pic I've seen of the silver cube. How do you like it in person, especially w/ Imola Red? I'm thinking that I might replace my black cube with silver or brushed aluminum. :dunno:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

I want my car!!! It looks identical to yours. Except I got Bridgestones instead of Michelins.

:thumbup:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*More impressions*

I'm at 120 miles today and have a few more thoughts.

1. It's very easy to speed in this car, much more so than in my old M3. Because it's much quieter (engine, wind and tire noise are all far less) and the suspension a little more settled, you don't feel speed at all. The same applies not only on the highway but also on back roads.

2. I'm impressed at how well the suspension works: smooth over bumps, it never gets unsettled and yet it has minimal body roll and brake dive. Very good compromise for a non-track car. Good job, BMW.

3. I think I already said this, but what a great shifter and steering wheel. Can't get enough of it and I find myself shifting for no reason .

4. The engine is turbine smooth and quiet. Can't wait to rev the_crap out of it. I will go right now and buy a CAI because I need a little more engine noise so I can work my shifts by ear.

5. Still don't like the clutch. I'll probably end up installing a clutch stop, for which I never felt a need in the M3. And someone suggested installing a harder return spring - I'll definitely look into this as well.

6. Wife likes it better than the M3 (I was expecting that). She is not as intimidated by it when driving and the passenger comfort is better as well. But I know she also misses some of the attitude of the old M3 which made it such a delight to rip through the gears.

The E36 M3 will undoubtedly go faster, but will make you work for it. Because it has more "granularity" to the controls and a more proportional feel, you can tell exactly what it's doing and how hard it's working at it.

Overall feeling for day 2: I like the car. I still wish for more feel to the main controls and probably will to the day I sell this car, but I think the main reasons for buying it are still valid.

If it doesn't rain, tonight me and a few friends have a 3 way test lined up: 03 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro Sport, 98 M3 Coupe and 03 ZHP. We'll post our impressions tomorrow if all goes well.

If you have any specific questions, shoot.

adc
03 ZHP
98 A4


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Color*



eliyale said:


> *Interesting thing I notice about Imola is how different it looks depending on the quality of the light. In really bright sunlight, like here, it looks almost Electric Red. Mine looks best at dusk... very deep, rich color... and you notice that the official BMW pics are always taken under dark lighting.
> 
> Also, maybe the best pic I've seen of the silver cube. How do you like it in person, especially w/ Imola Red? I'm thinking that I might replace my black cube with silver or brushed aluminum. :dunno: *


Yes to all your comments about Imola Red. I didn't have time to tweak the camera, but I got the feeling I'll take the best shots at sunset.

I like the silver cube, it brightens up the interior quite a bit. I also found the black cube seemed to mimic carbon fiber a little too much - but I liked it as well. The reason I didn't get it was because I though it was too dark for a black interior.

I suggest you find a car with silver cube and compare in person.

adc


----------

